# Day lease info?



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone been to brushy hill, quatro b, mesquite bow hunting, or raggedy creek recently who can pm me and give me the run down? Specifically in referance to whitetail and hog


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have not been to any of those, but if you check texasbowhunter.com there are some reviews for a few of these ranches and lots of others as well.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Too funny I found this post. We've already talked now but I wish I'd seen it earlier.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea, i had to do all my own research. Went with the best reputation i could find. Very helpful so far


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

So who did you go with? Report?


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

after hours of sifting though tbh and other hunting sites day lease reports and ratings, me and a group of buddies decided to go with brushy hill. were booked for the new moon in october for a three day trip. 

Nick, who works the ranch (Brushyhillguide on here) put up with me bouncing questions off him for most of a week, and was cool and helpful every call. Confirming my trip and paying my deposit through the owners Pete and Ava was easy, and they seemed pretty cool on the phone. 

Im looking forward to a change in scenery from the pineywoods, and a challenging bow hunt. I hear the deer are pretty smart, but there are certainly some big 'uns out there from past hunt pictures ive seen, as well as some youtube footage of some deer that made it though last season. 

I'll post my trip results soon as I get back.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome to hear. Good luck and I hope you have a successful hunt.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

paslaw0311-

I was in a part of the ranch yesterday where very few people bother to hunt and I saw 7 shooters in about 30 minutes in one spot (not a feeder location), right before dark. LOL! 3 in the 140's. One of them, an 8pt, was possibly the widest deer I've ever seen on the ranch - probably in the 26"-27" range; not that much tine length but the width was nuts and they're still in velvet so we'll see. Say a really nice tall and heavy 10pt that was beautiful and very mature. I'm thinking he's a buck that eluded me a few years ago as a 4.5 year old. It's looking to be a pretty good year for horns all over - every ranch owner, manager and guide I know in South Texas is pretty optimistic right now. If only it would rain!

For those looking for day leases - There are a lot of good places out there. If its an operation that has been around for a good while, chances are they have some good deer. I've hunted a lot of day lease operations and the primary reason for a lack of success is the hunter, not a lack of game. Hunting a heavily pressured property, like a day lease, requires exceptional tactics and techniques - far beyond those needed for success on a traditional lease or a private property. The #1 tip I can give is to think outside of the proverbial box and identify places to hunt that are NOT obvious- if you find an obvious looking stand location (probably near a feeder or fed road), chances are someone else hunted there. So, avoid it. The good deer will already be expecting hunters there. Ask the property owner/guide/manager if there are areas that people don't generally hunt or that others tend to forget about, and go there; or position yourself between those areas and the fed areas.

Also, BRUSH IN YOUR STANDS! The 2nd biggest mistake I see hunters make is not hiding their stands COMPLETELY. Game on a day lease will be educated and spooky. You just can't get away with throwing up a stand (of any kind) and jumping in. My rule of thumb, when I set up a stand, is that if I can identify it at 20 yards, I'm not done brushing it in. And I pay a lot of attention to making the brush I use look natural. It takes a lot of time but it pays off big. Day lease hunting is, without a doubt, difficult but hunters can really 'up the odds' by going the extra mile.


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

paslaw0311

You made a good choice in going with brushy hill. I have been the last two years and i have had a good time there. The only problem i have had with going there is having to leave. Also take your time and brush in your stands real good. Best of luck to you


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

C'mon October!!!


----------

